# Little pig little pig, let us reel y'all in!



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

So let me say HOLY (sensored) BATMAN! I took my 6 and 4 yr old boys to a public pond today to do a little fishing. The bass were as think as my local bluegill pond. Swarms of them! First






cast I'd guess 2 lbs or a little more! Every cast was at least hit, but I caught one at least every 3rd cast! My 6 yr old caught his first 3 lb'r. My 4 year old couldn't set the hook but I caught one and let him bring it in, he was extatic! 

Here's the catch. The pond, while public, is in the middle of nowhere and you have to have a kid with you to fish there. It was utterly a dream to fish there. If I didn't have to spend most of my time helping the little guys I may have stroked out right there on the shore and died a happy man! 

Only there for an hour but I caught 7 or 8, my 6yo caught 5 all on his own and twice hooked something big enough to easily snap his line!

Yes I'm bragging but I wanted to tell some people who can appreciate the state of euphoria I was in. SO PROUD of my sons! Phone died after two pics! Dang the luck!

Yes that was the second bass my oldest caught. A dink counts just as much as a pig to him!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

You can't hardly beat the sight of a youngster enjoying the outdoors!

Congrats on a great time!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice job Mr.A! When you take kids fishing and they catch a bunch of fish is how the seed is planted. Glad you all had a good time


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

My oldest boy was using a little spinnning jig or mine and lost it when something to big for the line took it. He was getting sad about it, thinking I would be angry about it. I told him no big deal and that I'd never be angry about losing fishing tackle on fish. He thought for a second and asked if we could go back in a couple days..... got'em

I'm not sure this pond will produce results like that again, and def. Not consistantly, but that hour will not be forgotten!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Seriously? I posted this to share a high point of my fishing season with my sons. I did everything but post the actual location. But it's public and you can see the background across the pond. If you live near me that tells you that there is only a few places I could have been. Please, no more PM's asking exacly where I was at.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Cute kid - nice job!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

He's cute and hell on wheels! After he caught the big one he kept sayin "Dad, let me show you how to do it!" Oh the irony of the situation! LOL!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> "Dad, let me show you how to do it!"


hahahaha That is classic.

Congrats on having such a great time dude. A few more days like that and you will have the greatest "excuse" to go fishing of all time, "but honey, junior wants to go fishing".


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

sorry people were PM'n for the spot, but so glad you and your boys had a great time. I got a 3 year old nephew and a 6 year old neice and i cant wait for my brother to atleast get the 3 year old if not the 6 year old into fishing!


----------

